# Weird vision



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Hard to explain. Does anyone experience like their vision is so far away from Earth ??like your vision is coming from all the way from the back of your head ? It's not the detached vision I'm talking about ... It's like zoomed out miles away from the world. I never heard anyone talking about this. My brain is so still with no memories or images. All I have inside is ringing from ears. I'm tired of this crap. Nothing syncs in. Nothing registres. Ppl talk about blank mind but still have memories. No memories here or images. Like I forgot how I used to be and what I used to do. Is that your definition of your "blank mind "" I'm not talking about you're ok and mind goes blank. I'm talking literally having it 24/7. Never heard of anyone regained their memories back. How is this possible ??


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi Anitas,

It's difficult to compare some experiences because even if we have the same condition our experiences are subjective.

I do feel like I don't know what I am anymore but these days I can interpret it just as a part my DPD.

My memories seems very distant, some memories seems to be lost. But I don't think memories could be completely lost because of DPD. They just might be temporarily inaccessible.

I don't remember having `zoomed out vision`. So does everything seem smaller to you? Does people seems far away than they actually are?


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

More like the vision is coming from all the way in the back of my head. Hard to explain. Very scary. Yes I had the "distant memories "before. It went distant and more distant to the point that it disappeared. Everything is happennig so fast like all black inside my head. No yesterday ,no tomorrow ,no pictures ,images ,ideas,memories ,just as is. It's very uncomfortable it's like can't see or imagine past the moment I'm in. It's uncomfortable it's a survival mode. Don't know how much longer I can take. Hard to focus with my eyes or follow conversation sometimes. Everything is off balance. Hard to explain.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

You might be having panic attacks. Some people have continuous panic attacks for some time.

I think I also get panic attacks but I usually get one or two a day but I think that is only if I find myself in a stressful situation.

I've made some very deliberate life style changes in order to reduce stressful situations.

Mainly avoiding some types of interactions with people that stresses me out.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Too bad the chat isn't working. Otherwise we could have a chat.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Abe I wish it was anxiety or panic attacks wich I don't have. I got dp with so many symptoms till it brought me here. My mind is in a state that no matter what I do I just can't change it. I can't bring me brain to its normal state since "dp" happened. My vision is blurry and doesn't sync the outside world thru the brain. It's like nothing syncs in. Very hard to explain. I've read a couple ppl here with my symptoms but these ppl disappeared from the forum wich scares me. I had the typical "dp" symptoms till brought me here I have no control of my symptoms I just simply have to swallow and survive it. I wish I could go back to a "normal "brain wich I don't even remember how it's supposed to work. I have no sense of self or time. Since nothing registres in. Like no yesterday existed or no tomorrow. Thank you for replying. Means alot.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

Take care Anitas.

Btw, something I do nowadays to `exercise my mind and brain` is playing video games. I've heard research has shown that video games can give useful exercise to the brain.

If you know about neuroplasticity you could even think video games could improve your brain's abilities. But I don't mean this as a treatment for DPD. Just something I do to keep engaged with life. I am also trying to learn a new language which I think is also beneficial to the brain.


----------

